# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Hoofd en aangezichtpijn

## sandrina

hallo, 

Ik heb soms last van hoofdpijn aan één kant van men hoofd en die kant van men gezicht doet dan ook mee pijn en men tanden aan die kant ook. 
Ben er al eens voor bij de dokter geweest maar die sprak toen van een ontstoken zenuw maar het komt steeds terug en als ik geen pijnstiller neem word het steeds erger. 


heeft iemand van jullie hier ervaring mee? 

Groetjes San

----------


## afra1213

Aangezichtpijn komt meestal door zenuwen, die zich gaan uiten in pijn

----------


## sandrina

Zenuwen als in stress? 
Het komt voor op elke moment van de dag met of zonder stress! 
Als ik op men hoofd tik (lichtjes klop) heb ik de indruk dat de pijn lichtjes vermindert.

----------


## sandrina

Zenuwen als in stress? 
Het komt voor op elke moment van de dag met of zonder stress! 
Als ik op men hoofd tik (lichtjes klop) heb ik de indruk dat de pijn lichtjes vermindert.

----------


## afra1213

Waarschijnlijk zitten de spieren in je rug, schouders en armen erg vast.
Ook deze werken op de aangezichtspijn. 
Goed los laten maken door een Osteopaat is misschien een optie

----------

